# Wheel Offset



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi, guys! This topic may be better suited in the wheel and tire forum but I posted it here since I wanted to get A6-specific feedback. I have an '04, 3.0 Quattro Avant and since you guys have experience with lower/more aggressive offset wheels, I was wondering if anyone knew if an 18x9.5" wheel with a ET30 would be bad mojo in my future?? I'd rather not have to roll or flare the fenders and I certainly don't want to have rubbing issues! I was also contemplating wether I should go with a 235/40 tire or a 245/40 tire. Any help would be greatly appreciated by this new A6 owner!!


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*

Anyone? Input?? Can someone maybe suggest a different place I could ask to get some answers??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*

Well I have 235 40 on 8x18 ET45, so they will probably be too small for 9.5s. I would think you need more like 265 or 275 which would be a little tight with standard bodywork.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (MikkiJayne)*

Thank you for your input!! I've decided against the 9.5s all around because of possible rubbing issues and am leaning more towards 8.5's with a ET30. How well do the 235s fit on your wheel? I'm trying to avoid a stretched tire so I'm still trying to figure out what would work with the numbers I've decided on. Thanks again for replying! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_Thank you for your input!! I've decided against the 9.5s all around because of possible rubbing issues and am leaning more towards 8.5's with a ET30. How well do the 235s fit on your wheel? I'm trying to avoid a stretched tire so I'm still trying to figure out what would work with the numbers I've decided on. Thanks again for replying! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you are trying to avoid stretch then the 9.5's are not for you. You will rub like crazy with a big tire.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

That's what I figured. That's why I decided to stick with 8.5s. Do you guys think I should run a 235 tire or could I skate by with something a little wider without being stretched or having rubbing issues? Thanks for the replies! Nice to see some movement in this section for once!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_ Nice to see some movement in this section for once!!









Its cause our corrado's are all broken
And rubbing will depend on how low you are
I would do a smaller tire, but i like stretch


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

Mmmm... the infamous "other car". Maybe I should sell my "other car" and get a Rado. I feel left out.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_Mmmm... the infamous "other car". Maybe I should sell my "other car" and get a Rado. I feel left out.









LOL the A6 is just my beater ;-) The corrado gets all my monies


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

You guys just have the wrong 'other car.' My rado sings for me every day and is dailying to a tune of 300 miles a week plus at least one trip to my ski hill on the weekend. Much easier to park the small car as opposed to the avant or my crewcab if it is just me skiing. Plus the rado drives circles around those hulking suvs even if it is snowy. That is the ticket, drive the piss out of the rado and she holds up just fine. It is all those garage queens that break down all the time!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_You guys just have the wrong 'other car.' My rado sings for me every day and is dailying to a tune of 300 miles a week plus at least one trip to my ski hill on the weekend. Much easier to park the small car as opposed to the avant or my crewcab if it is just me skiing. Plus the rado drives circles around those hulking suvs even if it is snowy. That is the ticket, drive the piss out of the rado and she holds up just fine. It is all those garage queens that break down all the time!

LOL mine hasn't broken down in 3+ years







Then again that was the last time I drove it too... Damn small pulleys on the G-ladder








I don't think my corrado would make it very far in the snow. The front lip is almost touching the ground


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

You have to drive it to play Burninator!







What pulley were you running and did you toast the g-lader? I am keeping a eye on that Rotrex supercharger thread as a possible future upgrade. I am not really interested in pony up $ to be a test mule considering my charger is running strong. But I rebuilt it about 6000 miles ago and I am only running a 68mm pulley with just a stage 2 package, so hopefully she will stay reliable.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_You have to drive it to play Burninator!







What pulley were you running and did you toast the g-lader? I am keeping a eye on that Rotrex supercharger thread as a possible future upgrade. I am not really interested in pony up $ to be a test mule considering my charger is running strong. But I rebuilt it about 6000 miles ago and I am only running a 68mm pulley with just a stage 2 package, so hopefully she will stay reliable.









I was running an automatic G60 crank pulley and a 58mm charger pulley. 42lb injectors, cam, port match, etc... I went through few chargers like that. It got too expensive to make the same power I could make on a VR6, with better reliability, I do tend to go a bit overboard with upgrades tho...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

You just need a couple of kids to keep your rides in the running mode!







They keep my car budgets more reasonable. But I still seem to blow large amounts of cash on other projects. My wife is still mad at me for buying a 14' Hyside raft and all the goodies I need to run it. But I thought I was being less selfless with buying a raft so I can take the family rafting rather then just me kayaking!








Speaking of which, you want to go rafting this summer Kyle?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_You just need a couple of kids to keep your rides in the running mode!







They keep my car budgets more reasonable. But I still seem to blow large amounts of cash on other projects. My wife is still mad at me for buying a 14' Hyside raft and all the goodies I need to run it. But I thought I was being less selfless with buying a raft so I can take the family rafting rather then just me kayaking!








Speaking of which, you want to go rafting this summer Kyle?









LOL no kids right now please. I figure I have a few years before I start thinking about that. (actually I wanna finish the corrado and build a really clean scirocco1 before I think about kids)








I am completely up for rafting this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still havent been on the slopes yet this season.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_The front lip is almost touching the ground









Pics or ban!!!







Buy your toys before you have kids!!! My A6 doesn't even have permanent tags on it and it's in the bodyshop after being tagged from the side. My "other car" was half-ass modded and neglected by the PO before I started sorting things out and the damn thing has never had issues other than bald tires as of yet!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_
Pics or ban!!!

















and the new wheels
















C5 content... My 4x4


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

I was going to say that your rado would look real clean with the rub strip removed, then I saw the pic and it looks like you allready have. Did you fill the license plate holes too? And man, that pic of your A6 does look like a 4x4! I don't have as much wheelwell showing on my Avant, which means I could probably use new struts.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I was going to say that your rado would look real clean with the rub strip removed, then I saw the pic and it looks like you allready have. Did you fill the license plate holes too? And man, that pic of your A6 does look like a 4x4! I don't have as much wheelwell showing on my Avant, which means I could probably use new struts.

Rado has no rub strips, I have a 93 front and rear bumper. The front has the side markers shaved, the rear has the exhaust cutout shaved. The bay has been under heavy construction and the arches are going to be pulled after I get tires for the new wheels.








And the A6 needs to go DOWN WAY DOWN...








Soon enough


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

Nice Schmidts, Burn!!








Holy Hell!! Are our cars supposed to have that much gap with "good" struts?!?!? I might be in the same boat! Then again, it could be an "Avant Thing". Where can we get confirmation on proper ride height without going to a stealership and busting out a tape measure on a salesman?? LOL!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*

Thanks man.
I think the avants sit lower on stock suspension because of the extra weight. There are no specific avant front springs listed in ETKA just rears. I would check the bentley for figuring out the height if it is really that big of a deal to you.The wheel gap could just be that picture too though, I normally shoot from a low angle. not used to a car this large.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*

Lol! There's more Corrado content in this thread than in the Corrado forum








Back on topic, the 235s sit perfectly square on my 8x18s. If you go with 8.5 then you will have a little stretch but not much. With ET30 they will stick out by another 3/4" total, which from looking at mine shouldn't be a problem, unless you go really low.
Hth, Mikki x


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Wheel Offset (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Lol! There's more Corrado content in this thread than in the Corrado forum











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Mah bad

_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Back on topic, the 235s sit perfectly square on my 8x18s. If you go with 8.5 then you will have a little stretch but not much. With ET30 they will stick out by another 3/4" total, which from looking at mine shouldn't be a problem, unless you go really low.
Hth, Mikki x

Nothin wrong with a little stretch








Have you tried putting your current wheel specs and the new wheel specs into an offset calculator and then measuring on the car? It usually gets you a decent idea of how the wheels will sit on the car. Keep in mind you might need spacers to clear the calipers too.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Back on topic, the 235s sit perfectly square on my 8x18s. If you go with 8.5 then you will have a little stretch but not much. With ET30 they will stick out by another 3/4" total, which from looking at mine shouldn't be a problem, unless you go really low.
Hth, Mikki x

Thanks for the reply, Mikki!! That helps alot, actually!! I don't _plan_ on going really low. My wife made me promise to not lower the car when we got it because of my past tendancies.







"Family car" + harsh ride + scraping underbody + getting hung up on speedbumps = pissed off wife²










_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Have you tried putting your current wheel specs and the new wheel specs into an offset calculator and then measuring on the car? It usually gets you a decent idea of how the wheels will sit on the car. Keep in mind you might need spacers to clear the calipers too.

I thought of it and was about to do it but my car is in the body shop at the moment. I was planning on ordering wheels while it was being worked on. I wouldn't think -4mm would cause issues with brake clearance, would it??







Damnit... I want my car. I bet if I had a Corrado it would fit.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Offset (Cav B5)*

You shouldn't have a problem with the brakes, but some aftermarket wheels are very tight on the suspension strut according to my tire guy.
Whats your standard offset at the moment? Where's the -4 from?
Mine was 7.5" with ET45, and I've gone to 8" ET43, with the same width tire. That makes the wheel rim 12.7mm wider, and 2mm further out, so by my calculations I have 4.3mm extra wheel in, and 8.3mm extra out. The tire is probably in about the same place.
ET30 should move the wheel out another 15mm from stock. If you go to 8.5" then that puts the inner rim in about the same place as before, but the outer rim 1.5" further out. With a stretched 235 tire I think you'll clear the fender fine at stock height, but you might struggle if its lowered.
You could use 245 35 tires if you don't want any stretch. That would look pretty chunky on ET30








This is all assuming that I understand ET properly of course, which I'm entirely prepared to be corrected on








Unfortunately I just took the 18s off mine so I don't ruin the tires while she sits still during the engine rebuild, otherwise I could go and take some pics and measurements.
Still, I'm sure someone else in here must be running 18s on a standard body?









_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_
I bet if I had a Corrado it would fit.









Lol! 8.5x18 with 245 35 on a Corrado? Um, not without some very serious fender flares. I tried the 18s on mine before they went on the A6 and they were biblically huge


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Offset (MikkiJayne)*

I'm an idiot. I was working numbers for 3 different vehicles. You are correct in saying +2mm. I'm currently at 7.5" with ET45 and going to 8.5" with ET30. I'm leaning towards 245/40 because of potholes here in the South and the road conditions. I preffer the look of the 35s but you can't go offroad in 35 profile tires... or can you??







40s for protection. Momma always said to have protection.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah for your case if you're worried about potholes then even 40's with slight stretch are what you probably want. I'll be running some 19x8.5 et 30 with 225/35R19 up front and 19x10 et 30 with 255/30R19 in the back


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

G-lader's are Grenades!!!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Only when abused. My original g-ladder went 90,000 miles before I rebuilt it and it has been going strong ever since. I was enjoying the drive back from the ski hill today when I went to pass a couple of suvs. The feel of the supercharger's boost brought a smile to my face.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Now that I got my HID fogs installed, I am looking forwards to tomorrow mornings commute to see how they do. Since I got studded Nokian snows for the rado, I have been letting the wife drive the A6. That was the plan all along, I just wanted something I could enjoy driving when I play the dad chauffeur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_G-lader's are Grenades!!!

As Glenn said... when not taken care of... or when you want to have alot of fun (im a bit of a boost junkie)


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

I've gone retarded staring at numbers and trying to picture measurments in my head since I don't have my car on hand but am I correct in beleiving that 19x9.5s with ET45 won't work?? They would probably work in the back but I won't be turning anywhere fast up front unless there was some serious bodywork, correct?? I hate it when I over-think things. I'm all confused now with the tolerances when keeping the ET the same.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_I've gone retarded 

Story of my life... uhg...
Anyone have the stock wheel offsets that I can use and throw into the calculator for this guy and help him figure out where he would sit?


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Stock offset is 45 which would put the new wheel as having the inside of the wheel pushed in towards the strut at just under an inch and pushed the outer edge of the wheel at the same distance (25mm or 0.985in). But NM, the wheels have been sold out. I took too long trying to figure things out and find prices for tires.














That's probably a good thing though since it makes the numbers on the wheels that are available easier to work with. Now, I just need opinions on how large of a spacer you guys think I should go with or which would be more aesthetic. New wheels will be 19x8.5 with ET42. I'm just going to have to suck it up and roll with 35 profile tires. Has anyone noted any notable difference in ride characteristics between 35s and 40s? Thanks for the input, everyone. Even the off topic stuff helps my







.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cav B5* »_Stock offset is 45 which would put the new wheel as having the inside of the wheel pushed in towards the strut at just under an inch and pushed the outer edge of the wheel at the same distance (25mm or 0.985in). But NM, the wheels have been sold out. I took too long trying to figure things out and find prices for tires.














That's probably a good thing though since it makes the numbers on the wheels that are available easier to work with. Now, I just need opinions on how large of a spacer you guys think I should go with or which would be more aesthetic. New wheels will be 19x8.5 with ET42. I'm just going to have to suck it up and roll with 35 profile tires. Has anyone noted any notable difference in ride characteristics between 35s and 40s? Thanks for the input, everyone. Even the off topic stuff helps my







.

How wide are the stock wheels with the 45 offset... cant figure out anything without that.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

17x7.5 ET45.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

you will probably need spacers for the 19x8.5's
you lose 10mm on the inside and it extens another 16mm out than what you currently have


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Are you saying I'll need spacers so that my wheels don't look like sunken battleships? Or are you saying that I'll need them just so I can even drive around?? I didn't think I'd have issues if I just bolted them on and rolled that way for now.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

you might need them to clear calipers and suspension parts


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

COnsidering there's an '03 A6 with 19x8s with ET45, I would imagine I'd be alright. Unless, there's differences in clearance between the 3.0 and the 2.7??


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

offset on 19x8 et45 and offset on 19x8.5 et42 are way different.... 
When width changes so does offset.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Are they?








Google is our friend: first hit for Wheel Offset Calculator
Quite a useful thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Apparently my new wheels are 4mm further in, and 8mm further out, which is nothing really.
According to that calculator 8.5 ET42 3mm further in, and 9mm further out compared to 8 ET45 which also isn't much.
Comparing them to the stock 7.5 ET45 they are 10mm further in, which might be getting tight, and 16mm further out which should be just fine.
Just buy some and fit them already















Mikki x


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

LOL!! I'm working on it so I can stop annoying you guys with wheel numbers.







I'm just waiting on a shipping quote. You guys just have me nervous about the tire width now. 
Quick Poll: 235s or 245s???

Oh!! Post up pics of your new wheels when you get them!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

im running 18 x 9. et 52. with a 15mm spacers front and 20mm rear. 
fianl et is 37mm front and 32mm rear
with 235/40-18


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

NICE clean car!!! Any rubbing issues? Do you have pics showing a better view of the offsets? Pics of the Miata as well since there's a bunch of Rado owners here. LOL!! Thanks for posting up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

wheels should be going back on in prolly 2 weeks and i'll get some better stance shots
here is a pic of the coupe. the miata is the wifes. its only lowered with wheels and tires. plus no decent pics of it.








and whats going into it











_Modified by a2lowvw at 7:12 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

^


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

*X2!!!* Are you running Ronals on your coupe or are those Schmidts? The engine looks great!! We have a local here with a S/C. I like all kinds of cars so go ahead and post pics of "the wife's" Miata.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

Does anyone know where I can find info on how to find out if my car is the "sport" version or not? I purchased my Avant used. Thanks!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

non of the avants are sports


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Oh. I was wondering why I couldn't find anything. Well, that takes care of that!!








I was hoping there was a version, maybe a Euro version, that I could use suspension parts from so that the drop and ride difference would be subtle.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Cav B5)*

My avant is a sport! 
If you ask the dealer they can give you the full spec of the car from the VIN number with all the codes and descriptions. The codes are also on the sticker in the trunk and the front of the service book.
The sport suspension is code 1BE. There are different springs and dampers listed in my Etka, but this may be a Euro only thing. It is lower than a stock one, but not by much. The ride is firmer though. I'll be changing the springs for Eibachs (or similar) in the summer anyway.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The US never got sports in anything but the 2.7t and the 4.2 (sedan only)
I am on H&R race springs, its about tucking tire.


----------

